# Is this a Iceberg Electric Blue Hap?



## Sylvia (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello. I went to Petco in Columbus, Georgia last week and asked for a iceberg electric blue hap./Sciaenochromis fryeri (Maleriis) Cichlid. The told me they were going to order it and I should come back the following week to pick it up. I came back today and they stated they just got it in. These are the pictures of what I got. They sold me 3 of them and insisted they are the iceberg electric blue hap juvenile. They insisted that they will change their color and will look more like the Blue electric hap in about 6 months. I surfed the web trying to see what Juvenile Iceberg Electric blue hap looks like and I only found adult pics. While surfing the web I came across pic's of Blue Johanni Cichlids which I think looks alot like the fish I got from Petco. Can anyone help me out and tell me what kind of fish are these? Also if they aren't the Iceberg electric blue hap does anyone know where I can get some? I live in the 31904 Zip code area. The online markets want too much for shipping and I only want maybe two. Thank you. 
http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/8620/01142011002.jpg
http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/2234/01142011007.jpg
http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/6595/01142011014.jpg


----------



## ramcrazy (May 7, 2004)

Can't help you on the ID but for what it's worth, I wouldn't be buying fish from petco. Those major pet retailers keep pretty terrible conditions for their tanks. Now I should have prefaced that by saying I live in California and I used to work for Petco. I know firsthand how their tanks are treated and knowing what I know now, it is pretty awful.

90% do not care what they sell you, and have no idea about classifications or compatibility. That being said, I know that good LFS are hard to come by also so I understand choices can be severely limited. Try the online trading board here. It has been very useful for me in the past finding people locally.

Sorry I couldn't help with the ID though, just wanted to try and help you out in the long run.

Good luck!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It looks like one of the fish sold as Electric blue johanni in LFSs which are often a cross of Melanochomis species from this sort of sourse.

All the best James


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

They definitely have melanochromis profiles. The electric blues are more 'snouty' and less rounded in the face. I doubt they've given you the fish you ordered, maybe without knowing - it could be an unscrupulous breeder trying to get rid of hybrids, and not petco trying to bs you.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks a mangano/interuptus hybrid to me.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

24Tropheus said:


> It looks like one of the fish sold as Electric blue johanni in LFSs which are often a cross of Melanochomis species from this sort of sourse.
> 
> All the best James


Correct. The store is simply confused by the "Electric Blue" in the name. I hope you didn't pay very much, as those would sell for less than $10. I would be amazed if a Petco could actually order something as specific as one type of S. fryeri.


----------



## Sylvia (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. I returned the fish and they gave me a refund. I appreciate all of your input. Still looking for an Iceberg electric blue hap/Sciaenochromis Fryeri if anyone has one for sale. A longfin Bristlenose Albino Pleco would be nice too. I live in Columbus, Georgia 31904 and you can email me at [email protected]. May you all have a Blessed Day.


----------



## grahamwfield (Oct 29, 2013)

This looks to be a johanni cichlid.


----------

